# pex or kitec



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

txplumber77 said:


> pex all the way. Kitec sucks. Installed it in about 8 houses in dallas and i am glad i was a sub on those jobs. I use zurn and vega pex in my trac homes and offer wirsbo as an upgrade. Copper may look nicer, but face it, pex is a better product. Plus it has been around longer than people think.


zombie thread!!!! Run!!!!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TxPlumber77 said:


> Pex all the way. Kitec sucks. Installed it in about 8 houses in Dallas and I am glad I was a sub on those jobs. I use zurn and vega pex in my trac homes and offer wirsbo as an upgrade. Copper may look nicer, but face it, pex is a better product. Plus it has been around longer than people think.


It's had a lot more failures than people think too.


Nice bit of thread necromancy though.


----------



## TxPlumber77 (Nov 6, 2011)

My ancestors were Druids. Must still be some of the old magic left in the genes. Lol


----------



## aussieplumber (Dec 9, 2011)

i have done over 360 repipes with pex /wirsbo 240 of them in a apartment complex its allready been 8 years old and we have not had one call back.
I am a licenced plumbing contractor in NV and CA . I have nothing to say bad about pex whats so ever .
I started a plumbing apprenticeship in Australia in 1988 and we were using rehal piping back then that is still great. AMERICA is just so behind the ball when it comes to product. The KITEC was horrible and so was the QUEST but the pex is perfect as long as you go with the Wirsbo as well as there fittings you dont loose and of you inside diameter like you do with the zern or vanguard.


----------

